# Mid-price WooCommerce theme(s)



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

OK, so I've settled on WooCommerce for my ecommerce site.

I've been checking out some pretty helpful tutorials by a guy on youtube, and he really likes Woostore. Well, I kind of like it too, but it's just over 50 quid.

Can anyone suggest a theme similar but with perhaps less features that I can get for around half that, so £25. At the moment I'm just getting lost in a million themes and features on the site.

Cheers.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

WooThemes has free themes on their website.

My site uses WooCommerce with the Flatsome theme. 

http://lehighvalleyprinting.com

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

we are building our site with the Canvas theme and hope to have it released in 4 to 6 weeks..


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool, thanks. Keep them coming!  on woothemes, is there a way to search by price? Also, I don't really understand the categories of theme on the home page menu... :-/


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

okprinter said:


> we are building our site with the Canvas theme and hope to have it released in 4 to 6 weeks..


But that's even more expensive :-/


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

nightofjoy said:


> But that's even more expensive :-/


understand...do you want your site to be mobile device friendly? if so then you will want to look at the "responsive" themes


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Ahh, so that's what responsive means lol

I'm currently looking at wootique and Storefron, just to get my products up quickly. Are either of those responsive?

Then once I'm running - or if I can find one quickly enough - immediately - I want to spend no more than £25 or $35

Thanks.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

nice work, very good site using the woocom. did you do all the design on the site?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I used a theme and added my layout and images. The hard part was the quote system which works alongside WooComnerce so I can have instant quote products and products you can buy.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys... just talk among yourselves (joke)

I emailed the Woo support guys and said I what I was looking to spend, but then realized there doesn't seem to be anything that cheap on wooThemes. Doh!!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> I used a theme and added my layout and images. The hard part was the quote system which works alongside WooComnerce so I can have instant quote products and products you can buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


http://www.woothemes.com/product-category/themes/free-themes/

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

I made the terrible mistake of buying a Wootheme when I was looking around the first time. Woocommerce is nice and all but their themes are extremely limiting for the price they charge (not to mention my credit card info got stolen as they were hit by a heartbleed attack at the time, which to be fair wasn't their fault). Go to Popular Files | ThemeForest instead. This is THE site to get premium Wordpress themes and most of them not only support Woocommerce, but the layouts look way nicer. Constant updates, extremely customizable, and helpful support teams.

:/ never mind, just saw your price limit. The themes on Themeforest are $58-63 USA. But once you find the one you want, it's worth the price, some of the more popular themes have been in constant improvement for 2-3 years.


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Actually I will take a look on there. I really do need support. I've got an issue with my Wootique page that I just can't iron out..

Thanks!


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

If I get on this tomorrow can you help me select the right theme for me? It looks like there are loads on there and I might not quite understand all of the small differences and don't want to fork out £38 for the wrong one... thanks


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

nightofjoy said:


> Ahh, so that's what responsive means lol
> 
> I'm currently looking at wootique and Storefron, just to get my products up quickly. Are either of those responsive?
> 
> ...



Tongue'n'cheek - 
How do we justify talking for hours and searching for hours and researching for hours - when we are simply talking about $10-$25... As a business owner you would have to fire the guy in your shop who spent his time like this - right? When it comes to your website - I suggest come up with an expected ROI and then figure what profit your average order brings and then answer the questions what do i want my site to do and what sites out there already do it well.. I hear so many talking about saving money and then I find them spending way too much time focused on saving and staring at the little $$$ they saved only to ignore and loose out on the big $$$ wasted by not looking at what really matters... 

Pick a theme and sell some shirts ! 

I don't want to sound harsh but woo is amazing and so you will be fine with any of them at that price... 

But woocommerce is not your only option for themes .... go to Website Templates | WordPress Themes | ThemeForest and look for one you like that has woo-commerce included... Take 10minutes and pick one.. 

Then spend the money and if you have 1 customer I'd hope you made your money back - right? Then and only then go figure out how to improve it but you lost the money you were trying to save after just 1hr of looking... 

Please consider your time valuable and others as well. Replying to a post to save $15-$30 is not a great ROI for my time either but then again I am researching for something else and the ROI has already been calculated and whether it pays off I'll find out in end...

Good luck! themeforest has some amazing themes with woo-commerce! look for comments and reviews and support then take the plunge - you and your shop shall prosper and make some money!!! : )


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, I know now my initial thoughts on budget were a little stupid. Gonna aim for a £58 budget, but not knowing a lot of the terminology associated with WooCommerce and themes, I don't have much confidence in getting the right one. I'll take a better look when I get home tomorrow.

Thanks for the much appreciated advice


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

nightofjoy said:


> Yeah, I know now my initial thoughts on budget were a little stupid. Gonna aim for a £58 budget, but not knowing a lot of the terminology associated with WooCommerce and themes, I don't have much confidence in getting the right one. I'll take a better look when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the much appreciated advice


A website is a huge plus for your business. I see many business who refuse to invest a few hundred dollars which potentially costs them thousands in sales.

I develop sites, including WooCommerce and Opencart. Shoot me a PM if you decide you want to invest in your website.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

I simply can't afford to invest. What I have is a part time/cottage business with only two products at the moment. I'm going to hit the SEO tutorials this week and get that tuned...


----------



## visionalfreeman (Sep 4, 2013)

Try the Flatsome theme. It is good value for your money. By far this is the best theme I had ever tried.


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

So the flatsome theme is $58? That's pretty good....


----------



## visionalfreeman (Sep 4, 2013)

What the Flatsome offer I have yet to utilize it to its full potential. I'm still working on my product range. Check out its review you will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Nightofjoy,

I purchased Captiva ($58 US). It includes a a responsive theme that is full of wonderful visually editable elements. I have not had to do any CSS or HTML and I have the most beautiful site I have ever built. The support team is fantastic and you receive the $60 visual composer, google web fonts and a $15 slider. The theme also has woocommerce built in. You watch 3 youtube videos in order to get it set up. WordPress - Captiva - Responsive WordPress WooCommerce Theme | ThemeForest

Check out the live demo you will be very happy you did.


----------



## Ziptac (Jun 25, 2015)

I really wish I had been on here earlier; do not buy any theme or plugin unless you make sure it has a lot of active users and ranks as one of the top themes/plugins.

Here's my experience in a nutshell. I bought Shopkeeper by Getbowtied and got right to work using Woocommerce. Well, Getbowtied was only partially supporting the theme because their other themes were selling better (like 7,000 more sales). When I had issues they blamed it on other things. It had seriously weird bugs that did not make any sense. I dumped them and picked up the top seller in e-commerce themes (envato marketplace ->themeforest->ecommerce then filtered for best sellers.

I did the same with all my plugins. It is the only way to guarantee you'll buy something that gets frequent updates and support.

Beware database sizes with Woocommerce. You will be tempted to purchase the swatches and add loads of variants (child products) only to discover that Woocommerce will take 10-15 seconds to load per page. Talk about a deal killer.

With all this said, please understand that I'm not a developer and I'd love to be told that I'm wrong and why I'm wrong. In fact, I would delight in being wrong so much that I'd probably hire said developer to consult me into a better position.


----------

